# Illustrator vs Photoshop vs Web Help!



## kbkim (Aug 17, 2005)

I am trying to work with a vector image and text in Illustrator, to then save in  as an image to be viewed on the web.

The final image looks blurry and the text does not have the proper anti-aliasing.

Do you save your work in .eps format, open it up in Photoshop to save it as a .jpg?  What are the steps in between to save the clarity of text and images?

Thanks!


----------



## Robn Kester (Aug 17, 2005)

I personally would bring the illustrator file into PhotoShop to rasterize it then out ot the web.

One thing that might help with the text is to make it into outlines before you save the file out as a new (aptly named) ai file for importing into PhotoShop.

As far as the image looking blurry, if it has alot of fine lines (1 pixel approx) or detail, when that is rasterized it will get somewhat blurry. Thats just what happens when you turn a thin line into an antialiased line... it tries to blend the thin line between the background and itself and you end up with some blurryness.

If you have an example, maybe crop out a small part that shows these and show us we can be more detailed in hellping.
r


----------



## Natobasso (Aug 17, 2005)

You can go a step further and Save for Web from Photoshop once you've opened your Illustrator file and you can control precisely how much gif or jpg compression you want.


----------



## kbkim (Aug 18, 2005)

When you bring in text from Illustrator to Photoshop as outlines, how do you fill the text with the proper color without having that obvious outline?


----------



## Natobasso (Aug 18, 2005)

Have the color filled in in Illustrator then you won't have to fill it in photoshop.


----------



## kbkim (Aug 19, 2005)

thanks for the tips everyone... i was creating buttons for the web and the text is so small that i finally decided to work pixel by pixel to make the text as clear as possible.


----------



## Natobasso (Aug 19, 2005)

There are some good web fonts out there ("pixelette" is one) that are free and are great for small applications.


----------

